# Water



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

2 water related questions.

Is it possible to filter or purify the tap water to make it drinkable? And if so, is it a complicated or expensive undertaking.

And is it easy to add a water heater to the shower? Does it just plug into an outlet?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes and Yes. You can buy under the worktop filters for a few thousand pesos and electric showers are readily available from hardware stores. The only problem I have encountered was keeping the water cool enough to shower under due to low water pressure.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The filter system I have I got at ACE 2 filters that go into the entire house. Then another 6 filter system in the kitchen and a 3 filter system in the dirty kitchen. We have taken the water from both to Manila water for testing.
The hot water heater make sure the pipes it runs through is the type that can facilitate hot water. In my house all water pipes are blue in color except those with hot water connections those pipes are green in color. To be found in Wilcon.
I don't have a pressure problem but you can get a small pump with a reservoir for cheap prices


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> The filter system I have I got at ACE 2 filters that go into the entire house. Then another 6 filter system in the kitchen and a 3 filter system in the dirty kitchen. We have taken the water from both to Manila water for testing.


Any idea yet what the annual filter costs are/will be?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not yet filters are reasonably priced. We have been changing ever 3 months the first set of filters for the whole house are pretty nasty. By they way I never use the water station or the guys who deliver water. I watched the guys on tricycles with blue water jugs stop at a model home and fill up the jugs from the water hose.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Here in Tacloban I use the bottled water for drinking, I know its processed as I know the owner and have seen the set up they have...with eight living here full time and Malines family visiting we go through at least eight bottles a [email protected] 30p per bottle

Point of use hot water heater for the shower, I wired a receptacle high on the wall just outside of the shower enclosure to ensure water cant splash on it..
Aerogaz brand from Home Depot..the things I have found out about using it are one,
it uses a lot of power when on, I used it during a brownout and the generator will barely carry the load when it kicks on..for the time its on, it uses far more elec. than anything else in the house.
Water pressure makes a big difference as to temp of water..I usually have good pressure here and regulate the temp. by setting the temp control in one place and then adjusting the flow of the water to get desired temp. Once I got use to it, I like it much better than having a hot water heater like in the states...and even though when in use it uses a lot more power that I thought, it has to use much less than keeping a hot water heater full...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

As the past Executive Director of an International Humanitarian Organization, (and still current Board of Director Member), that specializes specifically in clean water filtration systems for Emergency and Natural Disaster situations, I can tell you that you are getting very good advice here. ANY water can be filtered and is safe for human consumption/potable uses...it just depends on what contaminants are in your specific water supply and having the correct type and size of filter to remove those specific contaminants or toxins and handle your daily requirements and water needs.

AND of course...properly maintaining the filtration device(s) is of the utmost importance!

c_acton98 is absolutely correct with his comment about the guys peddling drinking water in the five gallon blue jugs. *DO NOT TRUST THEM!* I have also seen them filling the jugs from unsafe and unreliable supply sources. NEVER EVER purchase water from an unreliable source without first having it tested and/or filtered...or both.

In some situations, it might even be more equitable to purchase bottled water from a local grocery store or market. These bottled water products are regulated and bottled from designated and regularly tested sources. If this is too cost prohibitive in your area, then a good reputable filtration unit is your best option. We are in the Philippines and you cannot always trust government regulations, certifications or testing here but many of the available bottled water products are shipped in from New Zealand, South Korea and Australia, all of which have more trustworthy regulatory measurements in place and far less corrupt government issues.

If it is regulated and tested by a Philippine Government Department, it means absolutely nothing!

There are relatively inexpensive filters on the market that can and will filter out dirty water contaminants as well as bacteria, parasites and even viruses. Though they will technically filter out everything, the law only allows companies to claim up to 99.999% effectiveness. Our organization used specially designed filters in Tacloban, Leyte after Super Typhoon Yolanda past through and devastated the area and we were filtering and drinking water that had dead animals floating in it...completely safe after proper filtration.

As for your other question, I just purchased a condo in Manila, (for business purposes), and needed two hot water systems...one for the bathroom, (comfort room), and the other for the kitchen. I shopped all over Manila and checked out every system I could find and the best quality and best priced ones I found were at ACE Hardware. These simply plug in and provide hot water on demand. colemanlee is correct in his comment about electrical consumption...these things will guzzle the power when in operation. Just turn it on when needed and turn it off when not...

This fact; however; is true of anything that cools or heats. Air Conditioners, Freezers, Refrigerators, Hot Water Heaters, Stoves, Ovens...if they produce heat or cold, they will simply use a lot of electrical power and there is no way around that. If the electrical appliances do not heat or cool, the items actually use very little power demand, (televisions, lights, etc.).


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Cebu Citizen said:


> all of which have more trustworthy regulatory measurements in place and far less corrupt government issues.
> 
> If it is regulated and tested by a Philippine Government Department, it means absolutely nothing!


CLASSIC QUOTE. Pertains to quite a few different areas of concern to all of us living here.

Fred


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I purchased a Unilever Pure It System at the mall for 4500php. It is a standalone system that does not use electricity. It has several filters inside. You can search for pureitwater.com

The filters are around 1000php total to replace, and claim to filter 1500 liters. I have only had it for a week or so. The water tastes fine, and I have not had any issues drinking it. I pour regular tap water in the top.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

MR2 said:


> I purchased a Unilever Pure It System at the mall for 4500php. It is a standalone system that does not use electricity. It has several filters inside. You can search for pureitwater.com
> 
> The filters are around 1000php total to replace, and claim to filter 1500 liters. I have only had it for a week or so. The water tastes fine, and I have not had any issues drinking it. I pour regular tap water in the top.


No way their are many of these items. It has minimal filter capabilities. It depends on the water you are getting to start with. Some places are clean but most are under the standard we would all hope for. As i said the water in my place Antipolo is from Manila water but the estate is the one who put in the water lines to the homes which are NOT desirable. Manila Water before they will pump water to a location like where I am requires that they Developer meet certain criteria before they will accept billing to the customers. Anyway I would take the water after it is filtered to a place that will test it for you.
My drinking water goes through 10 filters before it is drinkable. A little over the top you may think but hey I am not as young as I use to be and don't need some little germ or bug in my body cause as I get older the harder it is to fight them


----------



## 808 Engineer (Sep 15, 2012)

How much does it cost for a 5 gallon bottle of water that is delivered in Manila.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Experts out there: is it more important to boil it or to filter it? I use (unfiltered) vended water delivery for the kettle, and bottled water from the supermarket for drinking cold water.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Never been and expert in much, but I use tap water for the kettle, the delivered 5 gal (blue) bottles for drinking....may not be what some do...but its worked for me for four years...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Watch what you drink...*



c_acton98 said:


> No way their are many of these items. It has minimal filter capabilities. It depends on the water you are getting to start with. Some places are clean but most are under the standard we would all hope for. As i said the water in my place Antipolo is from Manila water but the estate is the one who put in the water lines to the homes which are NOT desirable. Manila Water before they will pump water to a location like where I am requires that they Developer meet certain criteria before they will accept billing to the customers. Anyway I would take the water after it is filtered to a place that will test it for you.
> My drinking water goes through 10 filters before it is drinkable. A little over the top you may think but hey I am not as young as I use to be and don't need some little germ or bug in my body cause as I get older the harder it is to fight them




I have to agree very strongly with c_acton98 on this...

These types of filters have extremely limited capabilities. You might be just fine with it for years and then again, you may get sick next week...or worse...

Is it really worth your health, well being and safety, (or that of your loved ones), to play Russian Roulette with your drinking water?

The very best advise and options are to first have your water supply tested with a very reliable and reputable testing facility to see what you are dealing with, what contaminants are found in your local water supply and then you will know what type of filtration system you might need. The bottom line here is that there is no such thing as too much filtration!

It is equally advisable to have your water tested after it is filtered to make sure that it is safe, (#1 - your filter is working properly and #2 - that the filter is taking out all of the known contaminants in your water), before you drink it.

Filter your water, then filter it again and then after that, filter it again through multiple levels of various layers of filter media, (different types of filter media do different tasks and filter out different contaminants), and then after it is filtered, it is extremely important that your clean safe drinking water is properly stored and/or refrigerated. Improperly stored water is just a ticking time bomb waiting to become your worst nightmare. An airtight container, stored inside a cool, low light area is best, (as in a refrigerator, or dark closet, spare room with no windows , etc.). The combination of moisture, light and oxygen are a breeding ground for parasites and bacteria...therefore, c_acton98's 10 layer filter is certainly a viable system to seriously consider.

Last year alone, more than 16 million people world wide *DIED* from water related diseases and illnesses as reported by the WHO, (World Health Organization). And over half of all the occupied hospital beds in the entire world are for patients with a water related illness.

Most of us coming from developed countries in North America and Europe or Australia take clean water for granted...but here in paradise, it is a very serious issue to consider. Do not even drink a beverage from a street restaurant or food vendor if there is ice in the glass! Where did the ice come from? Is it frozen contaminated water?

And watch what you eat...I personally watched a Pineapple cart vendor use a can to dip some rain water/gutter water off the street and then stuck his carving knives into the can of water. What ever is in that nasty water is now on the knives and when he carves the next batch of pineapple, the contaminants will be all over the fruit! And the person buying and eating the fruit will certainly be the proud new owner of a little family of contaminants swimming playfully in their bowels!

Be careful out there...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*WATER FACT...*

100% completely clean pure water has absolutely *NO TASTE* and *NO SMELL*! If you can smell anything in your water or taste anything...there is something in your water...perhaps minerals or other deposits and perhaps not harmful but there is something in your water if in fact you smell or taste something.

Also...look at it through a clear glass...is the water clear and clean? Do you see tiny little things floating in it? Many small particles can be seen floating in some of the cleanest looking water but at second glance, you can see these contaminants floating around in there.

A good visual inspection can be a good starting point for checking your water supply.

Trust your gut feeling...if you are wondering if the water you are about to drink is safe or not...it probably is not safe!


----------

